# Asian Filter Shrimp aka Bamboo Shrimp aka Mountain Shrimp



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I just bought an Asian Filter Shrimp yesterday at my LFS for $8.

Petshrimp.com -- All about shrimp

I chose a small female and brought it home. About 2 hours later it molted and hid for a while. This morning it was sitting at the very top of the waterline on top of the hagen ladder I have in my 10 gallon (hagen ladder for dissolving CO2). It seems very shy and does not like the light.

Anyone else have experience with this shrimp? Does anyone know if it is good or bad that it molted after only 2 hours in my tank. Please offer your experience with this shrimp.

I must admit, after molting its coloring is awesome. It is like a dark orange/burgundy.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

When first put in the tank these shrimp tend to be very shy. They like setting in the flow of the outlet to catch micro foods in their fans. I don't think that the shrimp molting this soon is anything to worry about. It was most than likely ready to do so anyways.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Shrimp often molt when introduced into a new environment, no worries as long as it's healthy.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Yea it seems happy now. I took some good pictures of it last night. I will post them when I can get them off of the card and into the computer. 

This morning it was out in the open, clinging onto the intake of the HOF with its fans spread out, feeding on the tiny stuff it catches. I must say that it is the coolest shrimp given its "fans" that it uses.

The coloring is awesome too. I highly recommend this shrimp to anyone that can safely house it.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

toddnbecka said:


> Shrimp often molt when introduced into a new environment, no worries as long as it's healthy.


yes thats deffinatly true with most shrimp, it has something to do with the diffrent water parameters just like people do large water changes with some fish and corals in the salt water side.

They seem to be nice shrimp but like lots of flow so they can eat. If you dont have enough flow in the tank you can starve the shrimp.

Have fun with these little gals

- Fish Newb


----------

